# Dell Inspiron B120 Wireless connection, HELP



## Nashda13 (Oct 24, 2007)

:wave: I would like to know if this Laptop comes with wireless, because I saw the icon in control panel but when I try to activate it says to insert USB to copy network settings and transfer to another PC when all I want is to connect to the internet wirelessly. :4-dontknoPLUS, I bought a card for wireless connection and it doesn't work either.:sigh:

Oh I'm not that great with comp. so please bear with me, rolleyes:explain it to me like a 4 year old) Thanksray:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

No wireless on the standard model. What is the make/model of the card you bought? With the card installed, did you install the drivers? If so, so this:

*S*tart, *R*un, *devmgmt.msc*

Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. Also, are there any devices anywhere in the Device Manager display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?


----------



## Nashda13 (Oct 24, 2007)

Under Network adapters is shows Broadcom 440x 10/100 integrated conroller. The card I have is a Encore wireless-G cardbus adapter ENPWI-G2.
The Icon appears at the left hand bottom corner with an X over it when I hit open it doesn't do anything. And when I click on about it says an unsupported operation was attempted.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If the card is not appearing under Network adapters in Device Manager, you have a driver issue or the adapter is bad. 

I repeat, did you install the drivers for the ENPWI-G2?


----------



## Nashda13 (Oct 24, 2007)

Yes I installed the CD that came with it. It does give a warning that it does not have the windows logo and if I want to continue to install, I click yes. Like said, the wireless icon appears on the bottom with an X over it. So if it doesn't work or if it is bad, can you tell me which adapter would be the best to get for the Inspiron B120?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I don't have any specific recommendations. OTOH, it would be nice to diagnose what is going on with this one. Perhaps you have a cardbus compatibility issue with this adapter. Have you reloaded the chipset drivers for the machine?


----------



## Nashda13 (Oct 24, 2007)

Reloaded chipset drivers.............................No idea what it is, like I said, I'm kind of a baby on this topic.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Using the service tag from the side of the computer, go to Dell and it'll take you to all the driver downloads for your machine. You need to try reloading the chipset drivers, and if there are cardbus drivers, those as well.


----------



## Nashda13 (Oct 24, 2007)

There is another post that has the same problem I have, and gives the same error code 
(10). I installed it manually and it comes up with the same error.
here is the post site;
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f13...s-cardbus-pci-adapter-189565.html#post1139314

:wave:thanks....


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Look again, the other post actually has a different error, error code 12. He incorrectly typed 10, but the event log disagrees.


----------



## Nashda13 (Oct 24, 2007)

OK I downloaded the chipset and installed it, now what??


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Did you install the NIC drivers AFTER the chipset drivers? If so, what are the current indications?


----------



## Nashda13 (Oct 24, 2007)

Where can I find this NIC driver??


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Same place you found the chipset drivers, using the Dell service tag #.


----------



## Nashda13 (Oct 24, 2007)

All I found was Dell WLAN card utility, no NIC. And the WLAN Utility I downloaded and can't open it.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The WLAN card utility is what you need. What is the exact error you get when "opening" it?


----------



## Nashda13 (Oct 24, 2007)

Nothing, I installed it but when I 2ble click the icon it does nothing. Start>program> and the program and nada!!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*S*tart, *R*un, *devmgmt.msc*

Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. Also, are there any devices anywhere in the Device Manager display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?



I'd also like to see this:

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Nashda13 (Oct 24, 2007)

Realtek RTL8185 54M wireless LAN Netwirk adapter #3
Unknown Device; these have a yellow (!)

Broadcom 440x 10/100 integrated card; this is ok


Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Rosello>IPCONF/ALL
'IPCONF' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Rosello>


----------



## Nashda13 (Oct 24, 2007)

PS Nothing else with a (?) or (!)


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You have no recognized wireless hardware in Device Manager.

Try 

IPCONFIG /ALL

Note the space before the /ALL


----------



## Nashda13 (Oct 24, 2007)

It opens and closes even before I can see what it says.


----------



## Nashda13 (Oct 24, 2007)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Rosello>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : ROSELLO
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : lan

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : lan
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-22-A5-45-DD
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.65
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.138
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.138
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.138
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, October 31, 2007 8:04:16
AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 18, 2038 10:14:07 PM


PPP adapter The Internet (2):

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-53-45-00-00-00
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 172.163.246.89
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 205.188.146.145
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Documents and Settings\Rosello>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Yep, as I said, no wireless hardware here.


----------



## Nashda13 (Oct 24, 2007)

So :4-dontkno it doesn't recognize the adapter that I have? What can I do?? Could it not be compatible?


----------



## Nashda13 (Oct 24, 2007)

This is what encore wrote;

Thank you for contacting Encore Electronics Technical Support. It is possible that the two are not compatible. Have you tried the card in another computer. It if works in the second computer but does not work in the first. This could indicate a compatibility issue. Or a problem with the computer or operating system that you are installing it into.

If it is not detected by either computer it is possible that the card itself is defective. 

Deborah
Encore Electronics Technical Support
www.encore-usa.com


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I suspect they're right, it sure seems like the card simply is not being recognized at a hardware level. It's either incompatible or defective, hard to know which.


----------



## Nashda13 (Oct 24, 2007)

Well I bought a different one I hope this one DOES works. 
Dell wireless network Lan card b120 b130 630m E1505. Once I get it and If I have trouble with it. I'll come back!!ray:

:wave:THANKS!!!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

We'll be right here. :smile:


----------

